# Frog coming off!!



## Morrigan_Lady (17 February 2009)

I was picking Archie's feet out last night and his frog is flapping off!!
Its hard to explain and I probably should have taken a photo, but basically its coming off!!  It looks abit like there is a new frog inderneath.  I didnt try to pull it off coz I didnt want to hurt Arch, but I had a good prod around and it doesnt seem to be bothering him.
Does anyone know why this has happend?  Im guessing its got something to do with the wet uddy ground??


----------



## BSJAforLIFE (17 February 2009)

I think it's probably fine, bits of my horses' frogs come off all the time. If it's not bothering him, I would just leave it until the farrier next comes and then ask about it.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (17 February 2009)

My horse had this last week and his sole came off too. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## sueandtoto (17 February 2009)

Toto's does this sometimes , it looks horrible ! , last time it did it the farrier was due and he just trimmed it off and told me not to worry


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (17 February 2009)

Phew, glad its nothing bad. After everything with Archie and his feet and legs, I was abit worried about this.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## sallyellis (17 February 2009)

This happened with my Arab and I asked my farrier about it when he came to trim them and he said it was perfectly normal so no need to worry.


----------



## DressageDevil (17 February 2009)

Yep - perfectly normal


----------



## Faro (17 February 2009)

Yep, several of my gang are the same - it's the winter weather (mainly the wet) that's done it.  Either your farrier will trim it off next time, or it will wear away naturally.  You will most probably find that the frog underneath is growing through perfectly well. 

Do be careful, however, to make sure that no small stones become wedged underneath the floppy bit of frog.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (17 February 2009)

It's all completely natural, my Selle Francais is losing his frog at the moment. Don't be tempted to pull it off, it will come away in it's own time. If your farrier comes he'll probably trim it for you but don't do it yourself.


----------



## brightmount (17 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My horse had this last week and his sole came off too. Nothing to worry about! 

[/ QUOTE ]

My EP told me that he loves the snow for removing false sole which can come off in a chunk in these conditions. I mentioned to him that my horse, who is barefoot, had suddenly got lovely concave soles and he told me that's why.

The sole and frog exfoliate naturally. When you see the farrier paring a frog it's clear that losing bits from exfoliation is nothing to worry about. However the only thing to watch out for would be thrush which could make it softer than normal.


----------



## DressageDevil (17 February 2009)

If you're worried about the flappy bit getting stuff caught under it just snip it off with a pair of tough scissors, that what I usually do......


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (17 February 2009)

Yes I did wonder about thrush as it does smell pretty horrid.  Think Ill give it a good wash tonight and plaster it in purple spray.


----------



## TheFarrier (17 February 2009)

its like a snake shedding!

please dont worry about it, it sounds like its the natural exfoliation of the frog (and sole) your farrier will trim the excess off when he next see's the horse.


----------



## TheFarrier (17 February 2009)

if its smelly, do the purple spray thing! but what you need to do if you suspect thrush is use a hoof pick to open up the back part of the frog (where you can see a natural sort of opening at the top of the frog) to get the purple spray right down in there otherwise it wont help much


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (17 February 2009)

Thats fab, thank you.  Ill do just that.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (17 February 2009)

Happens to my cob - and the sole comes off too much to the delight of my dog! My farrier is always really pleased too as there is always a healthy foot underneath.


----------

